# New Moderator!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm very happy to announce that @Chelsea is now a Moderator!

Hopefully everyone will agree that he's an excellent addition to the Mod team and an ideal person to help keep UKM running smoothly.

:thumb


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations @Chelsea


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Very well done that man, it was the perfect decision


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Hopefully I shouldn't lose too many friends in the process


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Hopefully I shouldn't lose too many friends in the process


 Alwight guvnor ahaha, have to be on me best behaviour now. :whistling: do me a favour? ban barsnack his banters sh1t, I mean.... couldn't of picked a better, more knowledgeable, hench member to be mod Lorian mate. :thumb a side, well done... I guess chels mate.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well done mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Alwight guvnor ahaha, have to be on me best behaviour now. :whistling: do me a favour? ban barsnack his banters sh1t, I mean.... couldn't of picked a better, more knowledgeable, hench member to be mod Lorian mate. :thumb a side, well done... I guess chels mate.


 I'll see what I can do mate 

Appreciate it, really do.



daztheman86 said:


> Well done mate


 Cheers mate.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

congrats.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well deserved


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone would think the man has won a nobel peace prize ffs..its a title on an internet forum with slightly more access than the average user

@Chelsea you wont get a congrats from me and im sure u wont lose any sleep over it :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

killamanjaro said:


> Anyone would think the man has won a nobel peace prize ffs..its a title on an internet forum with slightly more access than the average user
> 
> @Chelsea you wont get a congrats from me and im sure *u wont lose any sleep over it * :whistling:


 You are correct, thanks for the input :thumbup1:


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

great asset to the forum. :thumb @Chelsea


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Hopefully I shouldn't lose too many friends in the process


 Nice on brother, could not of gone to anyone better!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words. Hopefully I shouldn't lose too many friends in the process


 That would mean having some in the first place


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> That would mean having some in the first place


 A point well made........

*hovers mouse over lifetime ban....


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> A point well made........
> 
> *hovers mouse over lifetime ban....


 Don't do that.....I would no longer be able to perve on pictures of you all day!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Don't do that.....I would no longer be able to perve on pictures of you all day!!


 Your mrs will still be able to with her account


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Your mrs will still be able to with her account


 ** strongly resists to say anything about other halfs  **


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Deserves it , has enuff posts ...


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't forget my support for the position was not free, still awaiting cheque.

congrats


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Has @Chelsea (ab)used his disciplinary moderating powers yet?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Good choice for a mod. @Chelseais knowledgeable and has easily one of the best physiques there's been on here in all the many years I've used the site.

Nice to see him flying the flag for all the ugly fcuks on here. 

Yes - that includes me before one of you shits edits my post. :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Good choice for a mod. @Chelseais knowledgeable and has easily one of the best physiques there's been on here in all the many years I've used the site.
> 
> Nice to see him flying the flag for all the ugly fcuks on here.
> 
> Yes - that includes me before one of you shits edits my post. :lol:


 Arse licker

(you was expecting me to have edited that wasn't you lol)

Well in @Chelsea


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> *Arse licker*
> 
> (you was expecting me to have edited that wasn't you lol)
> 
> Well in @Chelsea


 I really am and I don't even care if it's clean. You know this. Haha. I love a bit of post training musk. :lol:

And yes, I did.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Good choice for a mod. @Chelseais knowledgeable and has easily one of the best physiques there's been on here in all the many years I've used the site.
> 
> Nice to see him flying the flag for all the ugly fcuks on here.
> 
> Yes - that includes me before one of you shits edits my post. :lol:


 Your a decent size/shape to buddy.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> I really am and I don't even care if it's clean. You know this. Haha. I love a bit of post training musk. :lol:
> 
> And yes, I did.


 Post training musk hahaha!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations Chelsea.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Starz said:


> Alwight guvnor ahaha, have to be on me best behaviour now. :whistling: do me a favour? ban barsnack his banters sh1t, I mean.... couldn't of picked a better, more knowledgeable, hench member to be mod Lorian mate. :thumb a side, well done... I guess chels mate.





Chelsea said:


> I'll see what I can do mate
> 
> Appreciate it, really do.
> 
> Cheers mate.


 please don't....UK Muscle is all I have


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Mildo said:


> Your a decent size/shape to buddy.


 I'm working on it. Need to compensate as much as possible... :thumb


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

wow


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Missed this thread...... congratulations @Chelsea, you will make a fine addition! One of the most knowledgeable guys on here as stated. 

(please don't ban(zi) me for anything)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> I'm working on it. Need to compensate for my penis size as much as possible... :thumb


 :whistling:


----------



## FF03STY (Aug 2, 2016)

any chance one of the mods can activate me so my posts will show please, cheers! Posted a hello yesterday and asked for diet advice, non are visible on the forum though :/


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> :whistling:


 It didn't need saying, bud. Haha. I've seen bigger button mushrooms.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Missed this thread...... congratulations @Chelsea, you will make a fine addition! One of the most knowledgeable guys on here as stated.
> 
> (please don't ban(zi) me for anything)


 That made me chuckle......you survive another day on the board :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> It didn't need saying, bud. Haha. I've seen bigger button mushrooms.


 Should see my hernia, probably resembles that. :lol:



Chelsea said:


> That made me chuckle......you survive another day on the board :lol:


  lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Nilton Leite (Jun 24, 2016)

congratulations!!! :thumb :thumb :thumb I am a little late, but truely, congratulations!


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

Lorian said:


> I'm very happy to announce that @Chelsea is now a Moderator!
> 
> Hopefully everyone will agree that he's an excellent addition to the Mod team and an ideal person to help keep UKM running smoothly.
> 
> :thumb


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Great to see more women on the moderators team!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ghostspike said:


> Great to see more women on the moderators team!


 Who woman? :huh: . I think you are mixing two threads?


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Who woman? :huh: . I think you are mixing two threads?


 It was intentional


----------

